# 1.4_rc2 on a new toshiba satellite 2430 101 (long)

## acepoint

Hi folks,

I spend two days now trying to install gentoo on a new notebook. It's a toshiba satellite 2430_101 (p4 2.53 ghz, 2x256 DDR Ram, Gforce 420 Go with 32 mb)

Neither 1.4_rc1 nor 1.4_rc2 did boot, though I tried many different boot options like bios=conf2, acpi=off ...   So I used the older 1.2 stage 1, I still had somewhere. It booted without problems, installation started and compilation of 1.4_rc2 (stage 1) worked fine (Yes, I downloaded the stage_1-tarball of 1.4).

But no matter what kernel I downloaded and used (gentoo, crypto or vanilla), no matter what configuration I took, the new boot always stopped at uncompressing the kernel. I'm an experienced user of linux, so main configuration errors of grub, /etc/fstab and so on are out of question (I know that it's dangerous to assert this, but I checked everything many times). And I'm working with gentoo for nearly a year now installing it on work stations and notebooks.

To be sure I tried to install SuSE-8.1 and it did without major problems. I don't know what and where to check now, I'm completely helpless, but I want my gentoo back on this nice new notebook.

Below are the outputs of of lspci and dmesg:

acemobil mnt # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Capabilities: [e4] #09 [6105]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 96

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=80

        Memory behind bridge: d1000000-d1ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f40fffff

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #0a [2080]

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge (rev 82) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: d2000000-d20fffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB ICH4 IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 01f0

        I/O ports at 03f4

        I/O ports at 0170

        I/O ports at 0374

        I/O ports at 1860 [size=16]

        Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB SMBus (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64]

        Memory at d0000c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Memory at d0000800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device 0001

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 10

        Memory at d1000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at d2004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at d2004800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, stepping, slow devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10

        Memory at d2005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        I/O window 0: 00000000-00000003

        I/O window 1: 00000000-00000003

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device ff00

        Flags: bus master, stepping, slow devsel, latency 168, IRQ 10

        Memory at d2006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=07, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=176

        I/O window 0: 00000000-00000003

        I/O window 1: 00000000-00000003

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

acemobil mnt # dmesg

Linux version 2.4.19-4GB (root@Pentium.suse.de) (gcc version 3.2) #1 Fri Jan 3 10:10:03 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff7b000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7b000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Scanning bios EBDA for MXT signature

511MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

Advanced speculative caching feature not present

On node 0 totalpages: 130928

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126832 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSCPL                     ) @ 0x000f6a70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSCPL   RSDT   01540.00000) @ 0x1ff74af0

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSCPL BrkdlePE 01540.00000) @ 0x1ff7af8c

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8  hdc=ide-scsi  vga=791 max_scsi_luns=1

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2522.665 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 5033.16 BogoMIPS

Memory: 514080k/523712k available (1559k kernel code, 9244k reserved, 572k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000, vendor = 0

CPU: L1 I cache: 12K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After vendor init, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20020829

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd994, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

Unknown bridge resource 2: assuming transparent

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5, enabled at IRQ 9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5, enabled at IRQ 9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5, enabled at IRQ 9)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 2 :Cool: 

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

mxt_scan_bios: enter

Starting kswapd

bigpage subsystem: allocated 0 bigpages (=0MB).

kinoded started

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.5.0 initialized

aio_setup: num_physpages = 32732

aio_setup: sizeof(struct page) = 48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe0819000, size 32768k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f820

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture.... found (1024x768, 27920 bytes).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 106x34

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N040ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: UJDA740 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c03a9a44, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 78140160 sectors (40008 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=4864/255/63, UDMA(100)

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 64000K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 16 devices)

Cronyx Ltd, Synchronous PPP and CISCO HDLC (c) 1994

Linux port (c) 1998 Building Number Three Ltd & Jan "Yenya" Kasprzak.

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Linux IP multicast router 0.06 plus PIM-SM

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 223k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

scsi: limiting sg entries to 204

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: UJDA740 DVD/CDRW  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.18, 14 May 2002 on ide0(3, :Cool: , internal journal

LVM version 1.0.5(mp-v6)(15/07/2002) module loaded

Adding Swap: 538136k swap-space (priority 42)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.18, 14 May 2002 on ide0(3, :Cool: , internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.18, 14 May 2002 on ide0(3,7), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe2865800, 00:02:3f:7e:58:c0, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.7 to 64

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:1d.7, Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller

hcd.c: irq 9, pci mem e2867000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: restricting 64bit DMA mappings to segment 0 ...

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 10:24:51 Jan  3 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1800, IRQ 10

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1820, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1840, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/1, assigned device number 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x46d/0xc00e) is not claimed by any active driver.

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

sg_attach: dev0=(21:0)

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb2:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Yenta IRQ list 0098, PCI irq10

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta IRQ list 0098, PCI irq10

Socket status: 30000006

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0820-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x080f: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x20f 0x378-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

ALSA ac97_codec.c:1517: AC'97 1:0 does not respond - RESET [REC_GAIN = 0x0]

ALSA ac97_codec.c:1554: AC'97 1:0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

usb.c: registered new driver serial

usbserial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

usbserial.c: USB Serial Driver core v1.4

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4191  Mon Dec  9 11:49:01 PST 2002

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Intel i845G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Anybody got a clue?

Ciao

acepoint

----------

## Cheesefoam

Although this might not be of direct help, I did run into many of your problems on my Dell Inspiron 2650 when trying to install 1.4_RC1.  When 1.4_RC2 came around, there seems to have been an incompatibility / kernel issue that was fixed for my particular setup.

Also, I had many problems with LILO and RC1 or RC2 in terms of getting the kernel past the decompression stage.  I dual boot Gentoo with XP, and I use the NT bootloader to manage bootups.  For some reason, even though I went to great pains to make sure LILO was set up correctly and all of the appropriate files were referenced properly in lilo.conf, etc, it still hung at decompression.

As soon as I switched over to grub, the problem vanished.  Also, for laptops, I would suggest you take a try with one of the alternate kernel sources, such as acpi-sources or lolo-sources.  Although DMA worked just fine on my laptop during bootstrapping and such, when I rebooted with the gentoo-sources or vanilla-sources, DMA was totally broken.  The lolo-sources work extremely well, and the nvidia problems seem to be fixed now, too.

Just for reference, here's how I genned my system:

Booted with 1.4_RC2, with startup options "nonet noscsi"

modprobed in my NIC, 3c59x.

Did stage1, and bootstrapped etc with the following CFLAGS:

  "-march=pentium4 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fPIC"

Downloaded the lolo-2.4.20-r1 sources and compiled with P4 gcc>3.21 enabled, as well as ACPI.

installed grub to my root partition, set up grub.conf, and rebooted.

A final quick question - whan you said the RC2 CD didn't boot, where did it bail?

----------

## acepoint

 *Cheesefoam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Downloaded the lolo-2.4.20-r1 sources and compiled with P4 gcc>3.21 enabled, as well as ACPI.
> 
> 

 

What are the "lolo"-sources?

 *Cheesefoam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A final quick question - whan you said the RC2 CD didn't boot, where did it bail?
> 
> 

 

It always stops at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel"

Ciao

acepoint

----------

## Cheesefoam

The lolo-sources are performance and functionality enhanced kernel sources - they're called the lolo-sources because they're developed and maintained by Lostlogix.  They are similar in many respects to the kernel sources maintained by Con Kolivas, except they are more Gentoo-oriented, and I have had a greater degree of success with them than with Con Kolivas's.

BTW, what bootloader are you using?  LILO or grub?

----------

## xming

try to use vanilla src with minimal option (no raid, no acpi, no apm, no ide, no scsi, cpu type i386, ...)

If it boots, then try to add feature by feature

xming

----------

## acepoint

 *xming wrote:*   

> try to use vanilla src with minimal option (no raid, no acpi, no apm, no ide, no scsi, cpu type i386, ...)
> 
> If it boots, then try to add feature by feature
> 
> 

 

That's what I feared  :Wink: . Very time consuming. But I did reserve an extra partition and will give it a try. If there are positive results, I will tell you what and why.

BTW, I use grub.

Ciao

acepoint

----------

## Smooth

Hey,

I was having problems installing Gentoo on my IBM Thinkpad 600 laptop. With Gentoo 1.2, the compressed image would not decompress, so I couldn't even boot up into the installation process. For 1.4_rc1 and rc2, the installation process is pretty painless--except that I had to do a parallel connection with my desktop and set up the proxy, because the ACP modem needs some tweeking to work right and stuff. However, after installation and all, if I tried booting up the laptop, it would always lock up somewhere before the INIT process could begin.

I decided to keep the kernel configuration to a minimum (no USB/Infrared/Sound/SCSI emulation/etc) and it booted up fine. That's using the gentoo-sources. Now I'm in the process of slowly adding stuff to the kernel to see what works and what doesn't. I'm also gonna try the lolo-sources to see if it works alright (though I thought the lolo-sources and gentoo-sources are almost the same...). Each compilation takes about an hour   :Shocked:  , so it's gonna take a while. I'll try to see what might be the cause for the hangs and I'll come back and post it if I find that out.

----------

## Smooth

Ok,

I narrowed down my problem to one thing: The architecture type in the kernel. I have a Pentium II 300Mhz, and before I was compiling it for the Pentium Pro/MMX/II architecture. I tried the Pentium Pro/MMX/II (gcc>31) architecture and it worked, and I'm using the lolo-sources, since I couldn't get the gentoo-sources-r10 to compile right with certain kernel options.

Hope that helps at least a lil' bit.

----------

## SeaPig

 *xming wrote:*   

> try to use vanilla src with minimal option (no raid, no acpi, no apm, no ide, no scsi, cpu type i386, ...)
> 
> If it boots, then try to add feature by feature
> 
> xming

 

I have the toshiba 2435 and am having the same problem with the kernel decompressing.  I have tried it with out raid, acpi, apm, scsi and i386 as the arch. I have not done it with out ide - how could it boot if I did that? I booted off the 1.2 cd, and used the 1.4_rc2 tarball. I have tried vanilla, gentoo and 2.5 kernel.  I am not sure what to try next.  I was going to try the lolo sources, but I am sure they will have the same problem.

----------

## mcgregor2003

I tried the lolo sources and had the same problems.  Suse linux 8.1 works with this laptop with no problems.  The next thing I was going to try, is to get the kernel from suse and then use the 1.2 disk to boot up, install everything as normal and then copy the suse kernel over to boot.  I don't know if this will work, but I'm desperate to try at this point!

----------

## SeaPig

well freeBSD 5.0 works just fine.

but I am not much of a BSD guy.   :Sad: 

redhat 8.0 - installer hangs.

suse 8.0 - installation is fine but after install the system won't boot.

Xandros - installer hangs.

I have read on mandrake fourms that they are having the same problem.

Based on what I have found on google I think the problem is apic, but I am unsure how to build a kernel that will work,

http://www.redhat.com/mailing-lists/anaconda-devel-list/msg01293.html

----------

## discomfitor

Try using 1.1 or 1.2.  These kernels have fewer things compiled in that could screw up booting.  I had to use 1.2 for my toshiba 2400-something satellite.  

-Mike

----------

## SeaPig

is there any way to get the .config file from the 1.2 CD's kernel?

----------

## SeaPig

I tried gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7 and they work

w00t!!!

```
emerge  /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7.ebuild 
```

now the question is this: are we all doing something stupid in the 2.4.20 config that is causing it not to work or is there a bug in the 2.4.20 kernel? 

Linus released 2.5.63 today so I am going to try that tonight some time. there was some apic stuff in the chang log.

----------

## SeaPig

2.5.63 works and unlike the 2.4.19 kernel dma also works.

I do like the new menu layout of menuconfig in the 2.5 kernel.

----------

## kos

Got the same problem with my 2430-s255

linux-2.4.20-wolk4.1s seems to work

----------

